# The Expanded Platinum Package premium overlay



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The $10.00 Expanded Platinum Package premium overlay appears to now contain the following (listed by channel order, descriptions based on Wikpedia entries, links are to the station's web site):

MavTV - programming focused towards men 18-54 age (since I'm over 55, I guess I'm not interested???)
Universal HD - programming includes a mix of films, dramas, series, sports, specials, and performance arts from the NBC Universal library
BET J HD - programming showcases jazz, plus to a lesser extent some Caribbean, R&B, neo soul, alternative hip hop, go-go, electronica, and alternative rock
Logo - programming focused for the gay, lesbian, bisexual, and transgender community
Fashion TV - programming focused on fashion and modeling
HDNet Movies - programming includes a variety movies and a monthly "sneak preview" of a film just prior to its theater release
MGM - programming includes movies from MGM's celebrated 4,000-title library
Crime & Investigation Network HD
World Fishing Network - programming dedicated to the world of recreational and sport fishing
NBA TV - self explanatory if you know that the NBA is the National Basketball Association
NHL NETWORK - self explanatory if you know that the NHL is the National Hockey League
This is a curious group of channels.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Platinum is a ripoff. Never will get it. Since most of those channels show commercials and a couple show informercial paid programming garbage.


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

As a hockey fan I do like NHL Network, but just like I upgraded my package to include Versus for the playoffs, after the season is over I'll probably downgrade. I've had it since it was part of the 'generic' $20 HD price but now that its optional $10 I'll probably dump it. 

Thanks for creating the list phrelin. It is an odd mix for sure.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

It's almost like dish is trying to recreate Voom with this strange assortment.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow I'm going to have to look at that. I don't watch any of those and I'm paying for them.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ehb224 said:


> It's almost like dish is trying to recreate Voom with this strange assortment.


Is there a channel like Equator? I know there's The Africa Channel HD.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

While there were repetition issues with VOOM, all the programming was commercial free and in HD. Monsters HD is many levels above Chiller, now that Chiller has adopted the NBC Universal model of running the same program 8 hours a day from 6:00 AM to 2:00 PM MDT (ala USA, SciFi, Slueth, et. al). 

World Sport HD was closer to SETANTA Sport than MavTV. MavTV is more like Spike, without movies and repeats of CSI. Or even like WFN, instead of fishing, it is directed to the NASCAR crowd who also goes fishing and hunting). I am waiting for a Would Hunting Network to bridge the two. Looking the the MavTV schedule it seems that the same shows are repeated several times a day. 

MGM HD was good at one time, it sort of complemented TCM. But now MGM-HD has the bothersome practice of slipping movie promos (sometime commercials) in the middle of the movie and running commercials between movies. They are looking more like AMC everyday and it is only a matter of time that it will be just another commercial filled channel which happens to run movies (clone of AMC) than HDnet Movies, FMC or TCM. Universal HD just runs like USA, SCiFi, etc.; commercials and program blocks; with a movie here or there. 

Out of the list above HDnet Movies, NHL, NBA, Logo are the top tier. MGM HD, Universal HD and BET J are "watchable" as the next tier. WFN, Fashion TV, MavTV, C&I are just recycled fare than can be found on Speed, Spike, CMT, RFD-TV, WE, E!, et. al. None of the channels on the above list truly qualify as "Premium HD", except fro HDnet Movies. Now, if DISH put Starz HD in the Platinum, like they put Encore HD in the Gold (or is it Silver), then Platinum would be worth the extra tier status and $10/month cost.

VOOM is gone, thanks to DISH on one end and Cablevision on the other. But, if DISH is trying to reconstruct VOOM offerings then they fall way short. So, when DISH added channels last week, Speed HD, FX HD and LOGO HD were worthwhile additions. There are sometimes good shows on Logo (if one is willing to get past the lifestyle issues). But, MavTV and FastionTV may end up being as popular as WFN.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

nmetro said:


> There are sometimes good shows on Logo (if one is willing to get past the lifestyle issues).


I have a lot more 'lifestyle issues' with Spike, MavTV, WFN, and Speed than I do with Logo!:lol: (particularly Spike--the channel for adolescent boys.)


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think ya'll are missing the point of what platinum is. At some point, platinum may have very well meant premium but now, platinum means niche. It is the place that those type of channels go to so that 95% of the subscriber base does not gripe about having to pay for them. The place for channels that need Dish alot worse than Dish needs them.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I would also like to mention that I have never seen a fishing show on Speed, Spike, CMT, RFD-TV, WE, or E!. Maybe VS or the outdoor channel.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I get these since I am an Absolute customer. The only channel I watch often is MGM, and find it one of the better "HD" movie offerings. HDnet also has some very good Sunday concert content (and a lot of [email protected]). I think I'd pay $10 for it if I switched to another package.

Dish just has too many options... they should just charge $1 per channel, plus equipment, and let the customer decide what they want... I'd still probably subscribe to 50 channels.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ehb224 said:


> I have a lot more 'lifestyle issues' with Spike, MavTV, WFN, and Speed than I do with Logo!:lol: (particularly Spike--the channel for adolescent boys.)


How true!


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

reddice said:


> Platinum is a ripoff. Never will get it. Since most of those channels show commercials and a couple show informercial paid programming garbage.


I just dropped Platinum. The only channel I watched was HDNet Movies (occasionally) and it's not worth $10/month. I'm putting that into Netflix/Blu Ray option instead.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have the platinum package. I do watch a few of the channels, HDNet Movies, MGM HD, universal HD, and isn't Palladia also part of the platinum package too? 

One thing I do not understand is that Universal HD is a premium channel(supposedly) why in the hell do they edit for content? It irritates me terribly. I know both MGM and Universal have commercials, does MGM also edit for content or is it just commercials. I have not noticed any edits but that doesn't mean they don't do it.

I could live without Universal and MGM, but I really like HDNet Movies and that is primarily why I keep the package. At least I can find something on most of them to watch so I am not keeping it exclusively for HDNet Movies.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

This whole package stuff is stupid. It is there to help media conglomerates make money.

FCC should mandate a la carte.

Let the marketplace decide which channels should stay and which should die.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

"... and isn't Palladia also part of the platinum package too? 
[/QUOTE]

Palladia (which I enjoy) is actually part of BronzeHD (or greater).

My 17 year old daughter enjoys the new Fashion TV addition to the Platinum package.

Try the package for 3 to 6 months and see if you like it. You can always drop it later.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As long as MGM doesn't become the mini-infomercial channel that Hallmark has become, I'll be relatively happy. I was trying to watch a movie last night and Hallmark had a 2-4 minute infomercial every few minutes along with some other conventional ads. Not a very happy situation for the prime time viewing hours.


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

I think its a bit strange that they have the SD channels of NHL/NBA in sports pack but the HD in Platinum


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

satjay said:


> I think its a bit strange that they have the SD channels of NHL/NBA in sports pack but the HD in Platinum


Yup, it's a ripoff.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nmetro said:


> While there were repetition issues with VOOM, all the programming was commercial free and in HD. Monsters HD is many levels above Chiller, now that Chiller has adopted the NBC Universal model of running the same program 8 hours a day from 6:00 AM to 2:00 PM MDT (ala USA, SciFi, Slueth, et. al).
> 
> World Sport HD was closer to SETANTA Sport than MavTV. MavTV is more like Spike, without movies and repeats of CSI. Or even like WFN, instead of fishing, it is directed to the NASCAR crowd who also goes fishing and hunting). I am waiting for a Would Hunting Network to bridge the two. Looking the the MavTV schedule it seems that the same shows are repeated several times a day.
> 
> ...


I'm disapointed with MGMHD. It's strange they promote in the middle of a movie.. They should promote themselves at the end of each movies. I agrree with you that these channels are a ripooff, but I love HDNETMOVIES, so I'll keep this tier and hope they put some worthy channels up.


----------

